# Computer desk plans



## rnovre (Jan 16, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find plans (free or bought) for a computer desk with a hutch? Preferably a wedge type desk with storage for the CPU below. Thanks.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Try here. http://freewoodworkingplan.com/


----------

